# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  my sump project

## lost

The story so far  I am going to have two small tanks as a spilt sump being as I can not remove the main support of the cabinet I have found a 30 l  Dennerle Nano Cube fits in just nice joined with two 50mm bulkheads . That will give me an extra 60l on a 100l tank I hope I will be ok , at the mo I am unsure what I am going to put in these sumps I am still thinking about that20150415_123631.jpg20150415_123706.jpgAs you can see there is not a lot of room I think a skimmer is out of the question plus with weekly 10% water changes I think I will be ok . This is the diy overflow I am going to make
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&v=ILS2Ep5_8h0
Part two when I get the bits

----------

*Gary R* (22-04-2015)

----------


## Gary R

DIY Dave  :lol: 

that was a long video ....but it works ok

----------


## lost

> DIY Dave 
> 
> that was a long video ....but it works ok


yep it is a bit  :lol:  going to get the bits on friday

----------

*Gary R* (23-04-2015)

----------


## lost

Next thing I have to decide is do I go for a 1000lph brand new pump or go for a second hand one that is more powerful ?

----------


## Gary R

I'v got to say that a Jebao DC2000 Return Pump would be just right for your tank Dave

----------


## lost

Now I have the pump and have made my overflow I need to get some 50mm pipe next, I also have a few ideas about the overflow as well things are starting to come together

----------

*Gary R* (04-05-2015)

----------

